# Setting Buffalo WHR-G300N as Access Point



## terppe1 (Apr 25, 2010)

:wave:
I've been trying to set Buffalo WHR-G300N as Access Point to my preexisting network at home. I do have linux computer which handles the dns and firewall on the network using IpCop. Plus I have a Linksys WRT54GS router which has been the wireless Lan router in the network (using WPA). It's been working great.

Linux machine, firewall, dns = 192.168.1.10
Linksys wlan router = 192.168.1.21
DNS range = 192.168.1.11-21

Now, I was going to add this WHR-G300N as an access point to this network.
However as I've been trying different kind of settings I just can't get it working. :sigh:
The laptop sees the wireless network it is serving but cannot join it, or better it does not get an IP from the dns. "Limited or no connectivity."
Buffalo is not connected to network with wire, but wireless. It does support WDS. Not so sure about Linksys, probably doesn't. Is this a problem?

The G300N router is on OFF mode (ap mode).
Ive tried to set an ip from the ip range of the dns I'm using on LAN. Ok no help. It doesn't ping.

Questions:
Should the SSID be same on both Linksys and Buffalo?
Does WDS being on make any difference?
Gateway settings on G300N?
DNS settings on G300N?
Linksys firewall causing problems?

what else?

Am I fighting against windmills here..?

--
t


----------



## terppe1 (Apr 25, 2010)

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/7513/networking.jpg


----------



## terppe1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone, had any experiences on installing WHR as an access point to existing network?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've had issues with Belkin routers trying to use their AP modes. Reset it to factory defaults and try this alternative configuration.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## terppe1 (Apr 25, 2010)

hi john and thanks for your answer.

I dont know if I understood your directions exactly right but I see there's still a cable between the access point and the main router. Did you check the drawing?
The Buffalo is supposed to be totally wireless access point, only the starting configuration will be done with wire.

I think this is impossible and only solution here is retire the 4 yr old Linksys from the picture and buy another Buffalo. After that the other one could work as a master and second one as slave. This model does support the WDS so there _should_ not be any problem with access point issue.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I missed the diagram. :smile:

You're trying to use it as a repeater, I suspect if it's like the Belkin, you may indeed need another identical brand unit.

FWIW, I prefer increasing the range of the primary router instead of using a repeater.


Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas.  You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

For 802.11n applications, this ZyXEL ANT1106 6db omni-directional antenna can be used.

For really long range outdoor applications, this 24dB parabolic WiFi Antenna may be a good choice.

If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas.

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------



## terppe1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks John for your suggestions.

Hawking accessories are quite hard to get here in Finland.

I think I go with the identical router from Buffalo here.
Still I was trying yesterday some config ideas on the Buffalo but they didn't work as expected. 

Yet there is this Sony tv to be connected to this network wirelessly via this buffalo (sony has ethernet interface)

-t


----------



## low351 (Jan 9, 2013)

Old thread I realize but people like me find this later and get confused.

The OP was so close to getting this working, the WZR-G300N like the WZR-HP-G300NH has an ON/OFF/AUTO setting for the router.

The ON setting forces it to router
The OFF setting forces it to Gateway/Access Point but assumes a 192.168.11.100 IP (which would cause the OP problems with his subnet settings, setting the IP in his range should have worked but perhaps the gateway or subnet mask was wrong.)
The AUTO function detects the existing router switches to Gateway/AP mode and get's its IP from the DHCP of the exisiting router.

So in short switching it to "Auto" should have worked for the OP.

I'm using this setup myself with 2 WZR-HP-G300NHs, it should not matter that they both happen to be Buffalo routers, I have the main set to ON and the secondary set to AUTO.


----------



## low351 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ignore my last response. :facepalm: my devices connected to the second WZR on AUTO were able to get to the internet but I'd never tested to see if they could reach a device connected to the first WZR and when I did, they couldn't.

I also wasn't able to get to the web setup of the AP mode WZR despite finding the IP that it had been assigned from the main one. So that was a bust. :banghead: I'm running the Buffalo branded DD-WRT firmware V24-SP2 build 19484 beta on both.

So I set the switch to on, went into the firmware set the WAN to disabled and checked the box that puts the WAN port on the switch. Set the IP of the second WZR to 192.168.1.2, my main one is 192.168.1.1 so I set the net mask to 255.255.255.0, default gateway to 192.168.1.1 the DNS to 192.168.1.1 and set the DHCP to forward to 192.168.1.1.

I then connected the second WZR using one of the switch ports. I should be able to use the WAN port now but I didn't trust it and it's working fine. My devices connected to the second WZR get DHCP IP's from the main one and I am able to reach the devices connected to the first WZR from those connected to the second.

Sorry if I mislead anyone further. Go figure me trusting that the device would work as documented :uhoh:


----------

